# VW Will not be support Apple's new "EYES FREE" SURI intergration..HOW STUPID



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup, shocked cause I was told they would. Must have been a money thing cause Apple requires their royalties up front. VW's loss, cause all it would have taken is a software update. IT's IS A BLUETOOTH command. 

The "eyes free" campaign is a good thing, it makes your driving easier and more safe. I tried it at the auto show in the BMW and it works great. 

http://www.thecarconnection.com/new...-coming-to-nine-automakershands-and-eyes-free


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> Yup, shocked cause I was told they would. Must have been a money thing cause Apple requires their royalties up front. VW's loss, cause all it would have taken is a software update. IT's IS A BLUETOOTH command.
> 
> The "eyes free" campaign is a good thing, it makes your driving easier and more safe. I tried it at the auto show in the BMW and it works great.
> 
> http://www.thecarconnection.com/new...-coming-to-nine-automakershands-and-eyes-free


 Um I would blame apple more than I would blame VW. Why should VW have to pay Apple royalties for use of a simple command? But hey that's apple for ya, gotta make money off every little thing.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Um I would blame apple more than I would blame VW. Why should VW have to pay Apple royalties for use of a simple command? But hey that's apple for ya, gotta make money off every little thing.


 yeah their greedy...


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

Babie said:


> yeah their greedy...


 OK...so where are all the people that said that the iBeetle is great a great idea??


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Almostirish said:


> OK...so where are all the people that said that the iBeetle is great a great idea??


 i think that was canned...


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

*Two issues.*

The article linked is literally a year old, and Audi is listed as one of the manufacturers to include the integration. Why would the company pay for the royalties and only apply it to one of their marques?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Prturb'd said:


> The article linked is literally a year old, and Audi is listed as one of the manufacturers to include the integration. Why would the company pay for the royalties and only apply it to one of their marques?


 Who knows, VW has a weird way of doing things, the only car campany that will build an ordered car with shortages of accessories and post a cedit on the sticker.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Really? come on, sigh. As some one who's followed the VW/Apple connection since the bug kit and the concept Up! car with coverflow mfd and head unit give me a break. VW's already committed to a Siri button (yes, sIri not sUri). Additionally, everyone that's signed on to the whole airplay from iOS device in your car scheme has been automakers with horrid navs to begin with. In short, VW is going to do a Siri button and I'd put my money on a better nav with streamlined iOS via bluetooth than chrysler et-al.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd love to see where you saw that vw is gonna put a Siri button in. That would be the dumbest move ever. Especially since apple is losing market share daily on the smartphone market.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> I'd love to see where you saw that vw is gonna put a Siri button in. That would be the dumbest move ever. Especially since apple is losing market share daily on the smartphone market.


 um. apple's press release last year, not exactly news as all the major automotive blogs covered it. :screwy:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> um. apple's press release last year, not exactly news as all the major automotive blogs covered it. :screwy:


 Link or it didn't happen lol


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> I'd love to see where you saw that vw is gonna put a Siri button in. That would be the dumbest move ever. Especially since apple is losing market share daily on the smartphone market.


 So true. ios 7 looks like Android! I like iPhone but the damn phone is too small!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I hope possibly VW reconsiders this decision it would be cool if this feature was included.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Link or it didn't happen lol


 









And if you're going to really split hairs and tell me Audi VW then there's no need to continue talking.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> And if you're going to really split hairs and tell me Audi VW then there's no need to continue talking.


 Lol not sure what that pic is supposed to mean, but I was just bustin yer balls lol


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> And if you're going to really split hairs and tell me Audi VW then there's no need to continue talking.


 But that's how VW and Audi see it. VW swore black and blue that none of their cars would appear in those woeful Transformers movies. Yet there was an Audi R8 in the second one and there's a Lamborghini and a Bugatti set to be in the fourth one...


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Um I would blame apple more than I would blame VW. Why should VW have to pay Apple royalties for use of a simple command? But hey that's apple for ya, gotta make money off every little thing.


 Isn't Audi owned by VW? :sly:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SaberOne said:


> Isn't Audi owned by VW? :sly:


 yessir


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

SaberOne said:


> Isn't Audi owned by VW? :sly:


 VW does indeed own Audi, and eventually Zee Vorld in one of these pretty days. 

HOWEVER... in Ingolstadt, Audi engineers don't acknowledge there's a company called "VW". It just doesn't exist. 

Similarly, back when Daimler and Chrysler were one company and the firm was officially "Daimler-Chrysler". At Mercedes, the word Chrysler is silent. Just "Daimler...." is sufficient. 

:laugh:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Lol not sure what that pic is supposed to mean, but I was just bustin yer balls lol


 :laugh: :beer:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Don't count your Siris before they are integrated. 

First, as stated earlier, the article in the original post is over a year old, and things change quickly. Second, Apple has full commitments from the manufacturers in the slide they displayed. VW may be close to a commitment, but couldn't be listed until the details are all confirmed. Also, Apple may have chosen just a few manufacturers to highlight on that slide and since VW/Audi/Porsche are all together, they may have just shown ONE logo rather than all (less logos = cleaner looking slide and we all know how Apple likes clean design). 

I wouldn't fret yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Babie said:


> Yup, shocked cause I was told they would. Must have been a money thing cause Apple requires their royalties up front. VW's loss, cause all it would have taken is a software update. IT's IS A BLUETOOTH command.
> 
> The "eyes free" campaign is a good thing, it makes your driving easier and more safe. I tried it at the auto show in the BMW and it works great.
> 
> http://www.thecarconnection.com/new...-coming-to-nine-automakershands-and-eyes-free


 
Ok, where based on the article you linked to did you get that VW/Audi aren't working on this? 

VW and Audi were absent from the slide listing manufacturers supporting "iOS in the Car" (as Apple calls it now) announced last week. They are supposedly working on integrating this but Germany hadn't signed off on a timeline before Apple's announcement last week. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, where based on the article you linked to did you get that VW/Audi aren't working on this?
> 
> VW and Audi were absent from the slide listing manufacturers supporting "iOS in the Car" (as Apple calls it now) announced last week. They are supposedly working on integrating this but Germany hadn't signed off on a timeline before Apple's announcement last week.
> 
> Stay tuned...


I have relative that work for them. The 2014 option sheet does not offer them, but I would say that 2014.5 will. Dealers are taking order for them now.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

FYI...

http://mashable.com/2013/04/22/ibeetle-volkswagen/


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

SaberOne said:


> FYI...
> 
> http://mashable.com/2013/04/22/ibeetle-volkswagen/


That was last April. They have been know to do many vaporCars.

where is the US Scirocco? I think it would blow some door off if made available here.

PS I also found out the RNS-315 is going bye bye soon.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Babie said:


> ...PS I also found out the RNS-315 is going bye bye soon.


Yeah, but I thought I read somewhere that the replacement will have a larger display and expanded feature set? 

Alternately, I think the iPhone-5S combined with iOS7 or even better; the next version of the iPad Mini will be the cat's meow with iRadio, Retina display, improved Siri and maps (whether car integrated or not) will undoubtedly be a kick-ass option. Plus, its grab n' go from a Pro-Clip to wherever you are. Can't wait!


----------

